# Now I'm scared



## CS-LAWNSERVICE (Sep 3, 2011)

With the forecast for snow tomorrow I figured I needed to get on my insurance agents but to get me covered for plowing this year.I had called her last month and told her to get me a price to add it to my General liability policy,never heard back from her.

Today I go into the insurance agents office to see whats going on with it and she tells me The underwriter for the company I am with said I am covered under my current policy for slip and fall doing snow and ice management

I had her call them while I was there and spoke to the lady at the insurance company myself and she also confirmed I was covered.

Now I am Scared as I hear every one state it is a rider on there GL policy and when I asked about this she told me that I was covered under a general contractors policy and I was covered.

She is faxing my agent this in writting and my agent will fax to me. BUT I am still scared !!!!


Any one have any thing like this before ?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Make sure it has a snowplowing endorsement on it.


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

Sounds similar to what my agent said. Just read the contract carefully. Seemed legit to me.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Might be wise to send your agent a letter asking her specifically in the letter about what is covered. Assuming that she responds in writing and says in the letter what she told you in her office, then I would be comfortable with that because you could just whip that out later on if there is an issue. Even if she ends being wrong, she would be liable as the agent.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

*I wouldn't worry*

I live in Canada but, my insurace said same thing. They said I can do as much residential as I want & 20 or so "small commecial" with a truck, skid, blower or shovel. I asked how big I can go with commercial, insurance said I'm ok untill I start doing Home depot's, wal marts, large shopping centers ect. I MUST keep a log, & make EVERYBODY that wants me to "show up when needed" sign a contract. So sound like a similar situation, so I would not worry.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

My landscaper's policy covers plowing, as long as its not my main business. It recognizes that I do it to get through the winter. No gas stations or large malls. That's the rule.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

No offense guys, but something sounds fishy. The one guy can plow residential & 20 small commercials. What if he plows 25 or 30. Seriously, commercial is commercial. I had an agent tell me something similar my first year in business. I questioned it several times. Always verified something similar "a few small businesses was OK". Well my agent switched, but I kept the company. One of the first things I asked was for the snow plowing to be looked at. The answer I got was what I said. Commercial is commercial, it does not matter whether it is a bank, warehouse, photo booth on the side of the road. However either way a rider was required.

What I suspect is that they are telling you that your general liability covers slip an falls, not snow plowing. The GL covers what happens as a result of your service, IE S&F. The auto rider covers damage and injury caused when plowing, IE garage doors, accidents, even bodily injury. The inland marine covers the plow itself as it sits, IE theft, fire, etc.

So I guess the question is do you guys have commercially registered vehicles with proper plates and commercial auto insurance, with a commercial snow plowing endorsement? Do you have inland marine policies added to your equipment policy. If not you could be in trouble. In a situation you might be covered against S&F, but if you hit a Mercedes you could lose everything. Your truck, plow, and be personally responsible for repairs, damage. This could ruin your life in an instant.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

For the winter I just up my GL and Auto Coverage on my policy to keep me completely covered.

$250,000 auto gets bumped up to $500,000

General Liability gets bumped up to 2 million.

I've discussed this thoroughly with my agent, and even they say I'm being a little excessive, but to me you can never be over-insured.

....


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

shovelracer;1335823 said:


> No offense guys, but something sounds fishy. The one guy can plow residential & 20 small commercials. What if he plows 25 or 30.I will be clearer, It's not about how many accounts i got, it's about how much I can service with a certain amount of equitment. My policy only covers a certain amout of equitment, any more then I must pay more to be covered. Seriously, commercial is commercial. I'm covered for commercial, but not to use large equitment like a wheel loader/front end loader, large excavator. I had an agent tell me something similar my first year in business. I questioned it several times. Always verified something similar "a few small businesses was OK". Well my agent switched, but I kept the company. One of the first things I asked was for the snow plowing to be looked at. The answer I got was what I said. Commercial is commercial, it does not matter whether it is a bank, warehouse, photo booth on the side of the road. However either way a rider was required.
> 
> What I suspect is that they are telling you that your general liability covers slip an falls, not snow plowing.I'm covered for slip & fall & plowing with a skid, pick up, blower, or shovel The GL covers what happens as a result of your service, IE S&F. The auto rider covers damage and injury caused when plowing, IE garage doors, accidents, even bodily injury. The inland marine covers the plow itself as it sits, IE theft, fire, etc.
> 
> So I guess the question is do you guys have commercially registered vehicles with proper plates and commercial auto insurance, with a commercial snow plowing endorsement? My auto ploicy covers commerial use, plowing incl. Do you have inland marine policies added to your equipment policy. If not you could be in trouble. In a situation you might be covered against S&F, but if you hit a Mercedes you could lose everything. Your truck, plow, and be personally responsible for repairs, damage. This could ruin your life in an instant.


The main thing is to ask your broker EVERY queston you need & want to know, make them pull out the books & call to get you your answers, so you know where exactly you stand!


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

I don't know about anyone else, but green is hard to make out next the black letters.


----------

